# Introducing Tashkent



## TashkentFox (Mar 10, 2010)

*
Name: *Tashkent Barlovski (known as Tash for short, and Tashy to extra special vixens)
* Age: *19
* Sex: *Male*
Species: *Red Fox*
Height: *3' 5''*
Weight: *Approximately 30lbs*

Appearance: *Tashkent is semi-anthro, he can walk on two legs but normally walks around on all fours.*
- Hair and fur: *Orangey-brown, black and white. His hair is a little darker than his fur and is long with a side-parting.*
- Markings: *Pretty typical for a fox, black ears, black paws, black arms and legs, white chest and tail tip. The fur on his bushy tail is a bit darker than the rest of his body.*
- Eye color: *Yellow*
- Other features: *Long whiskers and he needs glasses for driving*
Behavior and Personality:* Dark and secretive, but enjoys a good laugh sometimes, usually at the expense of someone else. 

* Likes: *Hunting his prey (Normally rabbits or mice) messing around with cars and technology and annoying his neighbours with loud military music.*
Dislikes: *Having to answer for his actions*.

History: *Tashkent was born in the year 10,050 (Vulpine calender) and was the only surviving cub from his litter. He spent most of his lonely kithood practically torturing classmates with a gang of his friends and throwing homemade smoke bombs into public buildings. The government noticed his mean streak and offered him a job at the Royal Domestic Intelligence agency, the British secret police, as an apprentice interrogator. *

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: *Aside from his uniform (which he has to wear) Tashkent doesn't normally wear clothes, though when it's unusually cold or he doesn't want to mess up his fur with dirt he dons an old double breasted military overcoat and trousers.*
Picture:**





Profession: *Assistant torturer for the Royal Domestic Intelligence Agency*
 Goal: *To get a transfer to the Vancouver branch of the RDIA
* Personal quote:* "I'd rather insert a flat ended screwdriver about my person than do that again".*
Theme song:* Begone Dull Care (quick march)/Lilli Marlene (slow march)
* Birthdate: *7/3/10,050*
Star sign: *That sort of crap does not exist in Tashkent's universe. *

Favourite food: *Mice*
Favourite drink: *Vodka*
Favourite location: *Anywhere in the British Empire*
Favourite weather: *As long as it's not too hot, he doesn't care.*
Favourite colour:* Black*

Least liked food: *Chocolate (it will kill him)*
Least liked drink: *Water*
Least liked location: *France*
Least liked weather: *Excessive heat
*
Favourite person: *The King*
Least liked person: *The President of France* 
Friends: *Various co-workers.*
Relations: *All are either dead, mad or abroad*
Enemies: *The local council, who want to tear down his house to make way for a new viaduct.*
Significant other: *None as of yet.*
Orientation: *Bi


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha, I just imagined an adorable little fox driving in a car with glasses, that's great x3


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 10, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Haha, I just imagined an adorable little fox driving in a car with glasses, that's great x3



Thanks! I do actually need glasses to legally drive IRL, and I was pleased to discover that foxes also have poor long-distance vision.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2010)

I wear glasses as well. I keep forgetting to put them on my characters @.@


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 10, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I wear glasses as well. I keep forgetting to put them on my characters @.@



I can't say I blame you, Glasses must be a bitch to draw on anthro's.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 19, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 19, 2010)

No bumping.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 5, 2010)

D'aww I like your char, he's too cute for a Torturor...i wonder what his methods are XD

My char is a fox as well, since Vulpines pwn all, but there might be a problem seeing as...he often gets turned into a mouse due to either magic, or faulty machinery XD  

Of course, seeing as I love vore, not that much of a problem XD  Do u like to rp at all?  if so add me on msn...if u want, shoot me a PM and I'll pm my msn to u


----------



## cam60070 (May 5, 2010)

I love your character its so cute 
Would love to be the mouse!


----------

